# My shepherd attacks other dogs and people but can be with them?



## Charlee525 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a really difficult problem and I don't know how to address it. I got my shepherd Charlee, about 2 years ago, we got him when he was a puppy, we seen him before his eyes were barely opened, and while we held him as a tiny pup, he growled. We didn't think anything of it so we thought it was cute, after he turned eight weeks we brought him home and my neighbor picked him up and Charlee growled and nipped at his face. This same incident happened with another stranger. As he grew older, it got more severe. Hed get off the leash and chase people who were walking down the strear but stop about a meter and a half radious way and bark around them with the fur between his shoulders down his back a bit standing straight up. That's all he ever did, but a few months ago, a man was walking down the street and Charlee lunged and broke his chain and ran at him and started jumping and nipping at the mans coat, but not biting hard. just clacking his teeth. We then decided it was best to keep him tied up out back, then a month after that incident, my neighbot had their toy poodle outside playing, and as I let Charlee outside he seen their dog (Bear) run to go get his own ball his owner threw, and Charlee took off, breaking his leash again and pinned him against my neighbors porch. Bear was okay, hejust had red marks on him, no blood or anything. After that we looked for professionl help and the lady told us that he wasnt aggressive because if he was he would have killed the dog easily, but he didn't and he had five minutes with bear. Its really confusing because I have brought two other dogs into my house in which Charlee would lunge and try to fight them but after an hour or two theyre playing together and kissing. I need some advice on how to address this problem. I do make sure he wears a muzzle whenever he is out as well. Hes the same with people. If you look at him he lunges and tries to bite you (Not me or people he knows well but people he doesn't know well or doesn't know at all) but after a while he will love on you and get over excited when he sees you. Also, Charlee is neutered.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think you need to do a lot of work with a professional trainer/behaviourist.

Sounds like he wasn't socialized enough as a pup.

I don't think leaving them tied up outside is a good idea. Maybe look at building a proper run or bring him in. The muzzle is a good idea until you get this under control.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If the very early behavior is correct, it sounds more like poor breeding and temperament issues than anything. I think the 'trainer' is full of it. Find a behaviorist, and get help ASAP. This isn't a dog that should be kept outside. If he's breaking leads and tie outs, then the tie out and lead aren't sufficient. I'd suggest a leather lead. Sounds like this dog needs a lot of work and help.


----------

